
Robots Hallucinate Humans to Aid in Object Recognition - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/robots-hallucinate-humans-to-aid-in-object-recognition#.UcNa2rslHFI.hackernews
======
Myrth
"I'm sorry, Dave, you are only a hallucination"

